# Pastel x bumblebee



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi there im thinking of getting something to go with my male super pastel the one im thinking of is a bumblebee at the moment she is 1000g With mine been a SUPER pastel would we get something diffrent or brighter killerbee any info thanks.............


----------



## PogonaVitticeps (Apr 18, 2010)

you would get

*25%*: Pastel
*25%*: Super Pastel
*25%*: Pastel, Spider (Bumblebee)
*25%*: Super Pastel, Spider

Check out this web it should really help


Genetic Wizard - World of Ball Pythons

Good Luck!


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

So where do killerbees come from........Thanks


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

That's the problem with using calculators.  The Super Pastel Spider is known as a Killerbee.


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks......


----------



## PogonaVitticeps (Apr 18, 2010)

brian said:


> So where do killerbees come from........Thanks


Pastel / Pastel / Spider


----------

